# Whar Really Grinds My Gears



## nocajudo (Jan 13, 2007)

hi all i go this idea off the family guy movie (lol) any way the idea is you reply saying what really grinds my gears then just say something that really annoys you about anything
cheers ben


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 13, 2007)

ill start it off
What really grinds my gears are the law in nsw how you need a seperate frog licence to reptiles licence


----------



## Mrs Mac (Jan 13, 2007)

what really grinds my gears is animal cruelty!


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 13, 2007)

what really grinds my gears are lame topics


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2007)

what realy grinds my gears is ppl that rely on other ppl to do stuff for them


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2007)

What really grinds my gears is a faulty clutch.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 13, 2007)

What really grinds my gears is Australia.

P plate restrictions, amount of red light & speed cameras, fuel & now LPG prices, food taxes (supposedly to stop obesity), GST + taxes, petty fines and anything else to raise revenue and $$$$ for the government.

The amount of speed humps & round abouts on a small stretch of road that us tax payers have paid for yet the damaged surface and pot holes remain there.


----------



## munkee (Jan 13, 2007)

Well put Greebo


----------



## gaara (Jan 13, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 13, 2007)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> What really grinds my gears is Australia.
> 
> P plate restrictions, amount of red light & speed cameras, fuel & now LPG prices, food taxes (supposedly to stop obesity), GST + taxes, petty fines and anything else to raise revenue and $$$$ for the government...




What's wrong with red light & speed cameras?

It's not as if they don't tell you where they are. :?

IsK


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2007)

i hate the laws on paintball guns air rifles and bb's gun how u have to have a gun licence to own them in nz u have to be 16 with a gun licence or 18 with out a lic to own those types of guns which was good


----------



## PremierPythons (Jan 13, 2007)

Conservatives


----------



## CJ1978 (Jan 13, 2007)

gaara said:


> Lindsay Lohan.



Gotta love a family guy fan!!!!!!


----------



## CJ1978 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh and might be good to move topic to chit chat


----------



## FAY (Jan 13, 2007)

What grinds my gears are people who act like old fuddy duddys....just because you are of a mature age....doesn't mean you have to act like it!

I will NEVER act old!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Greebo said:


> What really grinds my gears is a faulty clutch.


 
:lol: :lol: good call


----------



## DameJacquie (Jan 13, 2007)

*what really grinds my gears*



Greebo said:


> What really grinds my gears is a faulty clutch.



LMAO, yeah that grinds my gears too Greebo.


----------



## shamous1 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Incompetence*

What really grinds me (and has done my entire working life) is working for people (imediate supervisors) who pass off their own jobs and then take credit for something that someone else has done. 

or who promise the world to senior managers then cannot deliver and there for put the pressure on other people to get the job done on time.


----------



## ari (Jan 13, 2007)

Is slow starters at traffic lights when the lights turn green & people who travel 10 - 20 kms under the legal speed limit.

Oh and Tyre Kickers


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 13, 2007)

Taxes and the fact that painters get paid a far lower hourly rate than all the other trades.

Also breeders creating hybrids and selling them off as something else.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 13, 2007)

at a cinema near me, the signs are for the toilets, a bulging muscly arm, and legs!

i think this is absurd, that to be male, you have to have bulging muscles, and to be female, you have to have nice legs!!!

that, but most of all, animal cruelty


----------



## chaps76 (Jan 14, 2007)

Georges puppet (Jonny) really grinds my gears!!!!!


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 15, 2007)

*what really grinds my gers is anoying people starting craps threads
cheers ben
*


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 15, 2007)

lol not this one other ones


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 15, 2007)

sorry bout that i post before i am sorry if i ofended any one with the joke

cheers ben


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 15, 2007)

what realy grinds my gears..serb and croat tennis fans..


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 15, 2007)

my gears r grounbi lazy little things who cant b bothed usin a captl letter question mark r full stp furthermore they cant seem 2 exert the effort to type wrds proply r use nythng but txt speek resulting in thoroughly indecipherable postssheesh boys ud betta d wear or yooll grow up illiterate n not get good jobs n then u wont b able 2 afford food so ull go n steal a loaf v bred juz 2 feed ur family which will result in a convictn 4stealing which willin turn start a cycle of krimnal behavya n ull neva get 2 spnd time wiv ur herps is that wat youse want


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

What grinds my gears is spending ages analising Keno results and coming up with a therory minamising risk and maximising profit.....then blowing $1500 in 29 mins:shock: .

ohwell back to the old drawing board


----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 15, 2007)

nocajudo said:


> what realy grinds my gears is trying to figure out green willows posts lol


wat no sholey not ifind it hard 2 blev ppl hav trubl reedn stuf lik this r u shor ucant make out wat im sayng geez an i thort that i tmust hav becom passe 2 write wiv considrtn 4 ur reeda i thort ni was bein pedantic an outmoded like so am i ae


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 15, 2007)

pmsl willow,the strange thing is i can read your last posts easily..
i think ive been on aps to long


----------



## cyclamen (Jan 15, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> wat no sholey not ifind it hard 2 blev ppl hav trubl reedn stuf lik this r u shor ucant make out wat im sayng geez an i thort that i tmust hav becom passe 2 write wiv considrtn 4 ur reeda i thort ni was bein pedantic an outmoded like so am i ae



u know spelling and grammer isnt the most important thing on a REPTILE FORUM
so what grinds my gears are people who obsess about pathetic things


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)

Motorists who don't look over their shoulders when changing lanes and nearly hit us motorbike riders and wonder why they get abused or their rear view mirror kicked off if they get smart!!
The sheik at Lakemba mosque.
Daytime television
American sitcoms etc
People who stare or see fit to judge you just because you are "different"
Langauges as they are such a barrier
And i could go on and on...


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

What grinds my gears is people using their upbringing as an excuse.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)

Brittany Spears and Paris Hilton wannabes!!! and any music assocated with them.
People coughing phlem and spitting it in front of the vending machines at work.
Neon lights on cars.
People who think their mums car is fast and try and race everyone.


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

EMO's grind my gears bad....what a waste


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jan 15, 2007)

*Well said.*



shamous1 said:


> What really grinds me (and has done my entire working life) is working for people (imediate supervisors) who pass off their own jobs and then take credit for something that someone else has done.




This happens everywhere. The only way to beat 'em is to become a boss yourself - then take credit for everyone elses hard work. 

That was the exact reason why I left the public service. Too many no hopers taking credit for the hard work done by others. Strangely though, it's normally the bludgers who think they are the hard workers - never could figure that one out.:? 

I still see it to a lesser degree now.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> People who think their mums car is fast and try and race everyone.



Hey! My Mums car is fast!

err. Wait a minute. She doesn't have a car, or a licence and has never driven in her life.

IsK


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Hey! My Mums car is fast!
> 
> err. Wait a minute. She doesn't have a car, or a licence and has never driven in her life.
> 
> IsK



It's amazing how many people try to get the fastest lap time, at say, the mcdonalds carpark in their mum's car!!!
Or take out the air filter and think it sounds "race". Oh, sounds sic mate!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Hey! My Mums car is fast!
> 
> err. Wait a minute. She doesn't have a car, or a licence and has never driven in her life.
> 
> IsK



It's amazing how many people try to get the fastest lap time, at say, the mcdonalds carpark in their mum's car!!!
Or take out the air filter and think it sounds "race". Oh, sounds sic mate!! 

Da_Donkey is that a dig at me?  I'm not emo!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

Or double posting......lol


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 15, 2007)

what grinds my gears?. "WHINGERS"!.
cheers


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)

Real estate agents lol


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 15, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Real estate agents lol


 
nice, i'll pay that one.:lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## GreenWillow (Jan 15, 2007)

melgalea said:


> u know spelling and grammer isnt the most important thing on a REPTILE FORUM
> so what grinds my gears are people who obsess about pathetic things


 
hahaha. Tell me you will be happy when your child speaks like a little gangsta wanna-be, can't get a job to save his/her life because he/she can't form a proper sentence and has low self esteem because pathetically enough, our society values intelligence!

APS is a micro society and every society, in a smaller or broader sense, has a responsibilty to the body general of that society. If noone gives these kids a heads up that they can do better in their writing how will they learn what is acceptable? And maybe I come from a different world than you, Melgalea, but in my world we value clear communication and respect for one's audience/reader. Frankly I do not think that consideration is pathetic.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2007)

Nothing grinds my gears at all.... never.. nothing.. no... nothing... they call me mr relaxed... nope... heckles shmeckles.... Im the least grindable fella on earth. I'm so ungrindable that even ungrindable seems grindable compared to me... 

Oh, but many of the things said here could grind me... especially O'Connor and Gay the real estate agents, but they don't grind me because I know that what they were doing was just protecting their as sets (i have to space the as s part or it get's stars - that's beginning to... no.. im ok... not grinding)

Oh then... The other thing that doesn't grind my gears is when companies like O'Connor and Gay state that you're not suitable for a tenancy because you used to stick up for your rights. And you made it clear you weren't going to take any heat from them... That could grind my gears but it doesn't - because I'm the most ungrindable guy on earth...


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 15, 2007)

wat really grinds my gears is people who just come over and try to make friends with you. espscialy old people who think they know everthing


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

what grinds my gears is umpa lompas :S


----------



## happy_life (Jan 15, 2007)

What grinds my gears is people who dont take kind advice that could really help them, even if they didn't ask for it.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 15, 2007)

Or young people giving advice that they think is right but is so far wrong its not funny.


----------



## happy_life (Jan 15, 2007)

Ricko said:


> Or young people giving advice that they think is right but is so far wrong its not funny.



Like sales people


----------



## tempest (Jan 15, 2007)

What grinds my gears is housemates, I'll leave it at that for that one. The other thing is losing snakes


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

and umpa-lumpas


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

What grinds my gears is listening to complaints by Oompa-Loompas that people can't spell Oompa-Loompas correctly.


----------



## hodges (Jan 15, 2007)

oi oi oi lol
i googled it not sure how its spelt and that is how 
umpa-lumpa


----------



## happy_life (Jan 15, 2007)

another thing that grinds my gears is people who judge you without knowing you.

Like when i was looking at buying a car, and the sales man told me that my dad wouldn't like to pay for that one.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

hodges_399 said:


> oi oi oi lol
> i googled it not sure how its spelt and that is how
> umpa-lumpa



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oompa-Loompa

nuff-said


IsK


----------



## FAY (Jan 15, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> hahaha. Tell me you will be happy when your child speaks like a little gangsta wanna-be, can't get a job to save his/her life because he/she can't form a proper sentence and has low self esteem because pathetically enough, our society values intelligence!
> 
> APS is a micro society and every society, in a smaller or broader sense, has a responsibilty to the body general of that society. If noone gives these kids a heads up that they can do better in their writing how will they learn what is acceptable? And maybe I come from a different world than you, Melgalea, but in my world we value clear communication and respect for one's audience/reader. Frankly I do not think that consideration is pathetic.




Well said Green Willow!!!


What else grinds my gears..........the managers and bosses who every year reward themselves these big, fat bonuses and all they have done to make the company what it is is sit in their big,fat ivory towers....when all the little people who do all the hard work get there pathetic little bonus and when the boss calls you in and tells you what scabby little bonus you are getting....you are supposed to be forever grateful!!! I'm glad I got that off my chest!!

And also the scabby executives that chauffer around their family at the company's expense and are told by the Cheif Financial Officer to pay what is a personal expense and they don't......as far as I am concerned that is stealing!!!!! And then they have a hide to look down at the little workers like they are scum......and they are nothing but low life theives!!!! 

hehe I feel better now!!!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 15, 2007)

nocajudo said:


> lol dont rip on oompa-loompas there made at singing



Huh?

IsK


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 15, 2007)

yea ompa lompas are good at songing so dont rip on em. wat realy grinds my gears are people who dont like ompa lompas


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by melgalea View Post
u know spelling and grammer isnt the most important thing on a REPTILE FORUM
so what grinds my gears are people who obsess about pathetic things

I don't think that complaining about peoples lack of spelling and grammar capability is obsessing about pathetic things. The Education Department has a lot to answer to for due to the fact that the kids of today are not getting taught properly(and I also agree with the poll on NineMSN yesterday - that schools should be made to teach Australian History). This is what grinds my gears - kids not being taught properly.


----------



## ben2dray (Jan 16, 2007)

yea i am student and i think that teaching history is the biggest wast of time


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ben2dray said:


> yea i am student and i think that teaching history is the biggest wast of time



Well of course it is. It is much better to live in the present. Why worry about all that ancient stuff? It's not as if you'll ever need it. We should forget about it all and just look to the future.

Never look back always look forward! If you need to know something about the past, not that that's very likely, you can just make it up as you go.

IsK


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 16, 2007)

Students of today should be taught Australian History. Australian History is not a waste of time, it is very interesting, and our kids should know all about it. World History is another thing - I'm not that fazed about it. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Lucas (Jan 16, 2007)

What grinds my gears is:- 
Australia addopting Americanisms.
Top 40 music charts.
Feral Animals.
Kingsleys Chicken advertising
Most other ads


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 16, 2007)

What grinds my gears..
Crappy music they play 24/7 on the radio day in day out ..never changes
people with stupid toys on their rear view mirror or on their dash

ill add more later lol


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 16, 2007)

What really grinds my gears are people who youve paid for somethin (ie reptiles) and they are slow to post em...


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 16, 2007)

MaDDoG said:


> What grinds my gears..
> Crappy music they play 24/7 on the radio day in day out ..never changes


 
Not to mention the people who think that radio music is actually good, because they've never been exposed to other types of music.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 16, 2007)

What grinds my gears - my ex husband.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 16, 2007)

What grinds my gears???

People not taking responsibility for their own actions. The amount of law suits these days for pathetic things like "a robber tripping over a table in their victim's house" etc. If the accused is clearly in the wrong, fair enough (like a supermarket with no signs on a slippery floor) ....but there are plenty of people out there to rip off tax payers money and claiming payouts for such ridiculous things! 

Also, regarding teenagers lacking discipline these days....How on earth can you discipline a child if they have the right to sue you for everything you do? You can't smack a kid....I don't mean it should be ok to BASH a kid, but I got a few whacks with the belt for doing something wrong when I was younger and I am a better person for it! If you verbally discipline a child, you're mentally abusing them....if you're smacking a child, you're physically abusing them. I don't care what Dr. Phil says.....Bring back old fashioned kid discipline!


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jan 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> What really grinds me (and has done my entire working life) is working for people (imediate supervisors) who pass off their own jobs and then take credit for something that someone else has done.
> 
> or who promise the world to senior managers then cannot deliver and there for put the pressure on other people to get the job done on time.




lol you must have worked at maccas... they get short staffed then have to "save labour"


----------



## cris (Jan 16, 2007)

Aluminium oxide


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

ben2dray said:


> yea ompa lompas are good at songing so dont rip on em. wat realy grinds my gears are people who dont like ompa lompas



yea, i dont dislike them they just get on my gears lol sometimes


----------



## RIXI (Jan 16, 2007)

what grinds my gears....

18 year olds that think they know everything
......


----------



## hodges (Jan 16, 2007)

i hate p'platers givin you the death stare, when you ride into town, as they think they own the place 

cheers
brad


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 16, 2007)

What really grinds my gears - When you know Ads on Tv are loader than the program you are watching but no one can do anything about it!!


----------



## happy_life (Jan 16, 2007)

What grinds my gears is that today i officially damaged every car I've ever owned. (4)

I would never lend me my car, if that makes sense


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 16, 2007)

happy_life said:


> What grinds my gears is that today i officially damaged every car I've ever owned. (4)



Bugger!

IsK


----------



## jordo (Jan 16, 2007)

What really grinds my gears is P platers no respect for other drivers, they cause all the accidents etc. (JK nocajudo  )

hmmm what really grinds my gears are mushrooms, they have a horrible texture, foul taste and I don't know why people eat them. I eat the 4 main food groups: plants, animals, sweets and plastic cheese but fungi is a big no-no imo.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 16, 2007)

jordo said:


> hmmm what really grinds my gears are mushrooms, they have a horrible texture, foul taste and I don't know why people eat them. I eat the 4 main food groups: plants, animals, sweets and plastic cheese but fungi is a big no-no imo.


 
bahaha how true!

umm on the pplaters and old drivers. how many "olderly" people do u hear of dieing at 40clicks over the speed limit? and and the old/young car death ratio the elderly persons the one who usually dies..... cos some moron pplater is going sidways through a RED light!!

btw pplaters grind my gears lol


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 16, 2007)

road works :evil:


----------



## Mystery (Jan 17, 2007)

people who rip you off when you buy reptiles.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 17, 2007)

when people smother a roast with tomato sauce!!!! u people need to be banned from dinning on a roast!!


----------



## bredli84 (Jan 17, 2007)

RIXI said:


> when people smother a roast with tomato sauce!!!! u people need to be banned from dinning on a roast!!



he!! yeah!!!


----------



## kelly (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm what really grinds my gears...
That stupid Streets Cornetto add with the asian guy on the beach ahaha grr hate it!!!


----------



## MaDDoG (Jan 17, 2007)

kelly said:


> Hmm what really grinds my gears...
> That stupid Streets Cornetto add with the asian guy on the beach ahaha grr hate it!!!


Tis funny to watch though.


----------



## 6ftPython (Jan 18, 2007)

Jacky O and Kyle, these people grind my gears. I was at a concert in Darwin and Frenzal Rhomb where just starting there set and Jacky O came on and interrupted them. Well didn't Frenzal have something to say....


----------

